# Check LSD?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

is there any way to check if there is an LSD on the car, if there is no way of telling if it is an SE. Can you look at the axle or anything to find out?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the diff should have an orange sticker on it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/faq/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *http://www.nissanforums.com/faq/ *


good boy!


----------

